# The Official Carmelo Anthony Snub Thread



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

link.

I'd say one of these is necessary. I'd like to start this thing off with a bang by letting everyone know what I think about NBA head coaches right about now. I won't, however, because with the profanity filter it'd just end up being 3 or 4 lines of asterisks. I'm sorry but this is insane. Just the other week I read an article with interviews with several NBA head coaches where they were asked how the suspension would affect Carmelo's All Star chances. The general consensus seemed to be that it would not, he was having too good of a season thus far to be left out. So much for that idea. Feel free to rant here, my friends, Melo got screwed this year. Last year it was debatable, but no one can tell me Melo hasn't played at an All-Star level this year. And lastly- yes, I know he can still get in as a replacement, it's just not the same. He deserved it this year as much as anyone.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Why wouldn't you choose Melo? 31ppg, 5rpg, 4apg, that's a pretty good average, don't understand why Carmelo wasn't included


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I just realised he still has a chance to make it doesnt he?? Because as far as i know, Carlos Boozer is still unsure to whether he is playing or not?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

He's out 4-6 weeks, so someone (probably either Melo or Howard) will be taking his place.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think we also have to consider Marcus Camby aswell, because he has had a pretty good season so far, but if it isn't him then I think Melo should get it


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

brutal snub by the coaches.

melo deserves to start.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It'll be Ray Allen adn Josh Howard getting in.

Deron Williams, Melo, Camby, and Okur deserved mroe consideration than they've recieved.

As far as guys saying taht Melo was out 15 games...AI has only played in 4 or 5 more games than Melo, and don't get me started on Shaq, who has been out most of the year. TMac, Yao, Stoudamire, they've all spent as much time off of the court as Melo has.

David Stern hates Melo. Watch him go for 50 tonight against Portland.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> brutal snub by the coaches.
> 
> melo deserves to start.


Exactly, what a damn shame too. I hope he gets in anyway due to Boozer's injury.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If not making the All Star team will make Melo play with a chip on his shoulder, especially on defense, I'd be happy to see him not make it.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> If not making the All Star team will make Melo play with a chip on his shoulder, especially on defense, I'd be happy to see him not make it.


I started thinking about that today during class. I'm gonna be staying home tonight just to watch this one, should be fun. And for the record, I'm with darth here, I'm predicting that tonight's the night Melo joins joins club 50.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> brutal snub by the coaches.
> 
> melo deserves to start.


start? his goal should be making the reserves, which he wont.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I read this is another thread, but if JO gets into the starting lineup's after hitting a fan in the crowd, then Melo deserves to be at least a reserve


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If ANY OTHER PLAYER is averaging 31.6, 6 boards, and 5 assists...they'd be starting REGARDLESS of any issue.

This is a Melo vs. Stern thing, make no mistakes.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

When is Stern announcing the extra's?


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> If not making the All Star team will make Melo play with a chip on his shoulder, especially on defense, I'd be happy to see him not make it.


Not going to work. Kid is just depressed. Its his fourth year in the league and he sees guys like Bosh and Arenas starting -- who was better on the national team playing with the same teammates? For better or for worse, he thrives on attention and recognition. This was not good news for the Nuggets.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

scooter said:


> Not going to work. Kid is just depressed. Its his fourth year in the league and he sees guys like Bosh and Arenas starting -- who was better on the national team playing with the same teammates? For better or for worse, he thrives on attention and recognition. This was not good news for the Nuggets.


Glad to see him making a speedy recovery tonight.


----------

